# Running unix-based (graphical) software



## palex (Sep 19, 2006)

Greetings...
New MAC user here.  I was wondering how I can ssh into another server and run unix-based graphical software.  I utilized cygwin when I was using a PC recently.  Do I need to obtain similar external software to do this, or should I be able to do it directly from a local xterm with something like ssh -X ?

Thanks so much,
Paul


----------



## CardboardBox (Sep 19, 2006)

You need to install Apples X11 software which can be found on your factory DVD if you have a new system.  Then through the X-term window ssh -Y host assuming X11 forwarding is allowed.

Do a search, this is asked 5 times on every page.


----------



## palex (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks for the reply.  I do have X11 running, and have added the following lines to the sshd_config file:

sed 's/#X11Forwarding\ no/X11Forwarding\ yes/' /etc/sshd_config > /tmp/sshd_config
sudo mv /tmp/sshd_config /etc/.

Still no luck... The -Y tag is not recognized, and the -X tag doesn't do it.

Thanks again... I apologize for any redundancies in my post.

- Paul


----------



## CardboardBox (Sep 19, 2006)

So you did install X11 onto your mac then right?

You are getting a x term window by selecting the X11 app in your apps folder on the mac, not the terminal window right?  It won't work though the normla terminal window.

Are you connecting to a linux box or what?


----------



## lurk (Sep 19, 2006)

Humm, so ssh -Y you@example.com does not recognize the -Y.  What version of OSX and ssh (both ends) are you using?


----------



## palex (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks again for the replies.  I did a reinstall of X11 and it is now working (with -X).  The -Y tag is still not recognized, which I'm guessing because I'm running OpenSSH_3.6.1p1.  Are there significant advantages to connecting with -Y that would justify an upgrade?


----------



## Sunnz (Sep 19, 2006)

-X is securer, right?


----------



## lurk (Sep 20, 2006)

-X is more secure in newer ssh versions, but that often breaks old programs.  And since I really only use X11 for old programs I have to use -Y, which really is the old -X.

Simple, eh?

(I have been wrong before on this, so salt to taste.  But watch you sodium intake, we don't want anybody to come down with hypertension.)


----------



## Sunnz (Sep 20, 2006)

-Y old -X?

Had to read it twice to get what you meant!!

But if -X works, like out of box, then you should use it, right?


----------

